# Wrist Rocket?



## mrmaine (Mar 7, 2020)

HI there. Wife & son will not be carrying a pistol in their bug-out bags. Is there any value in a well-made slingshot and ball bearing ammo? Or is it better to use the space / weight for something more practical?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

mrmaine said:


> HI there. Wife & son will not be carrying a pistol in their bug-out bags. Is there any value in a well-made slingshot and ball bearing ammo? Or is it better to use the space / weight for something more practical?


Pistols should be carried on your person. OK to have a back up pistol in your bag but what good does your primary pistol do in a bag?

How old is your son? Is your wife trained in the use of firearms?

As far as a wrist rocket, sure they are fun but I'll take a 9mm over a wrist rocket any day of the week and twice on Sundays.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

mrmaine said:


> HI there. Wife & son will not be carrying a pistol in their bug-out bags. Is there any value in a well-made slingshot and ball bearing ammo? Or is it better to use the space / weight for something more practical?


Very effective weapon if thats all ya got. I shot one through both sides of a telephone booth with a marble one time..with a guy I knew inside.He was pretty mad but also thankful it didn't pass through his head n root to the exit. Or at least he shoulda been. Its been a while back.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Ok for stealth in taking small game. In A bug out situation speed and constant motion are your friends To get to your location. I would think a wrist rocket would have limited to no utility in such a situation. your going to want to have food rather than waist time procuring it. A modern firearm would be better protection.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Cats apparently qualify as small game in some areas. Thats the only kinda wily critter that comes to mind that could be fairly easy to put on the table with a wrist rocket. Yall apparently smoke a lot of funny stuff around here.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I would think of it this way....If they don't have a gun, and they are in a situation where someone with a knife or bat, or bare hands could threaten them....its a better deterrent and distance keeper than strong language and screams.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Anyone carrying anything will be carrying a firearm and or ammo. be it a small hand gun and a box of .22 they will be carrying even if they can't use it.


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

Slingshots are fun and will take small game
BUT-- a lot of practice is required, a lot!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

A sling shot as a viable weapon?
Get down your Bible (you do have one at hand, right?).
Open to 1 Samuel, turn to Chapter 17.


I'll give you a hint, David and Goliath.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

bigwheel said:


> Cats apparently qualify as small game in some areas.....


!!!!!!! 
:tango_face_grin:


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Old SF Guy said:


> I would think of it this way....If they don't have a gun, and they are in a situation where someone with a knife or bat, or bare hands could threaten them....its a better deterrent and distance keeper than strong language and screams.


And, if you need a distraction, they're good for making a noise way ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------>over there.


----------



## Renec (Dec 21, 2012)

I do have a wrist rocket in one of my many stashes. I was very proficient with it as a teen,hunting pigeons and squirrels and bunnies. It does take a lot of practice,but it's a great tool if you need to take small game. I've seen some interesting modifications and may try to put together a wrist-rocket-bow contraption just to give it a try! Keep in mind,with a valid hunting licence,I can hunt bunnies here in No.AZ with it...so there is my incentive!There are even some states that will allow you to hunt deer with a slingbow.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

We have one of these. 
Marbles, rocks, always something near.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

a weapon...any weapon...is better than just regrets...


----------



## FoxfireRidge (Jan 28, 2019)

I have a good one that I got from Saunder’s Archery that will make a deadly headshot. Just like with a firearm, shot placement is everything. If silence is a necessity, they are invaluable. They do require a LOT of practice. Yeah, I’ll use a gun whenever possible but you can’t have too many options in weaponry.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Have spare tubing as it will rot. Keep it in a plastic bag when not in use to lengthen it’s life.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

I've got one on my Go Bag. Not my primary defence but it may be good for making diversions from a distance. 

Godspeed.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Bought two of them last year. Can still be shipped to us here as considered a toy. Also bought a lot of steel ball bearings which amazon has fair pricing on. 1500 3/8th was under $25 and I bought a 100 3/4th inch ones that are too big really. So I drink these stupid little mocha drinks like I once ate candy bars and rinse and keep the glass containers they come in. I’ve filled these with the ball bearings and told Mrs. to throw them at the wall opposite the stairs if ever someone was down stairs you didn’t want coming up. I tried it once for practice. Took a few hours to round them all up and clear the glass.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Wrist rockets can be great for hunting small game but like with anything else you need to be proficient with it. Which means practice, practice, practice.

I understand the son not carrying if he is too young but the wife should be carrying and be proficient.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

mrmaine said:


> HI there. Wife & son will not be carrying a pistol in their bug-out bags. Is there any value in a well-made slingshot and ball bearing ammo? Or is it better to use the space / weight for something more practical?


David killed a giant with an old-fashioned sling. Smacked old Goliath right in the forehead.

I've owned a wrist rocket for many years. I just changed the rubber on it a couple of months ago. I was very accurate with it for a long time. Then I put it away and didn't mess with it for several years. When I was moving, I found it in storage and tried it out. But I have a problem. I'm suffering from what seems like a form of carpel tunnel in my right wrist. So I don't have a problem pulling the projectile back but when I release it, the shock and vibration to my right wrist is very uncomfortable. So I'm keeping it in my BOV as a last resort but have probably gone past my prime (sad to say).


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

I actually replaced the bands on my crossMan slingshot yesterday. I used Barnett bands.. shoooot.
Is it a pistol? Nope. But a slingshot is usefull, whether it’s taking small game, distracting a human/animal, launching a container with a note or just practicing hand/eye coordination, they are cheeeeaaap. Do it.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I still have my wrist rocket from 1971, it has seen a few new bands since then.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I am still working on this xyzwing tablet, so can not post links images, or even see right side of forum threads,.........how do you do the latter?

Anybody done/seen squirell launchers.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

One of my favorite YouTubers:


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I also have a 3' blow gun that has harvested a few rats, mice , chipmunks. It's loaded in my deer stand, I mean pole barn.

I've observed a 6' blow gun harvest Muskrats ( in traps )


----------



## UncleMorgan (Mar 19, 2018)

Guns are better than slingshots, but tanks are better than guns.

It doesn't matter. You use what you have, and you try to have whatever you'll need.

Have a gun _and_ a slingshot--and a tank, too, if you can arrange it.

Don't forget that a 45-lb. draw weight slingshot will shoot a hunting arrow exactly as far, hard, and fast as a 45-lb. draw weight hunting bow.

That arrow is quite capable of killing a cat, a deer, a moose, or a man.

And it's a lot quieter than a gun. Or a tank.

You can also kill a deer with a ball bearing. Or a moose. Or a man. Just make a point of targeting the brain.

A lot of people underestimate the sheer lethality of a sling shot.

Hit Joerg Sprave's Slingshot Channel on YouTube for a serious learning experience. (And a real good time!)

I, for one, would not like to have a .50 cal. steel ball go straight through my head, whether sideways, front-to back, or back-to-front!

I flat-out guarantee that the winner in any duel between a combat sling-shot and a combat handgun will be the first person that fires accurately.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> A sling shot as a viable weapon?
> Get down your Bible (you do have one at hand, right?).
> Open to 1 Samuel, turn to Chapter 17.
> 
> I'll give you a hint, David and Goliath.


 I am thinking that fight was a setup. David had some major support.


----------



## Eyeball (Nov 8, 2020)

UncleMorgan said:


> I, for one, would not like to have a .50 cal. steel ball go straight through my head, whether sideways, front-to back, or back-to-front!..


Nearly happened to me once, I was walking home from the grocers after dark through the notorious inner-city Highfields area of Leicester (England) when three "thwacks" rang out from the shadows across the street; two projectiles whizzed past by head and the third hit me in the calf but I carried on walking,(insert koolio emoticon here).
At home I saw that it hadn't penetrated my jeans or leg, it just left a red raised weal.
I called the cops and accompanied them to the scene, the sniper had vanished but they found a .50 ball bearing in the gutter, he probably fired it from a catapult or a home-made gun, I dunno. 
If a catapult, it must have been a low-velocity job and he's gone off to buy some thicker elastic..
I suppose it serves me right for being daft enough to go out after dark in Highfields..

_WIKI- "Highfields has in the past been an area associated with crime-it was known even prior to the Second World War as the city's red light district.."_


----------



## Eyeball (Nov 8, 2020)

..................


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

ActionJackson said:


> One of my favorite YouTubers:


If slingshots don't work out for him, he could always be a Swedish Chef!


----------

